# F3:13 reviews?



## acid_rider

hello

I am interested in any feedback on latest F3:13? how does it ride? comfortable? 

I recall some F4:13 reviewers said it was a rather harsh riding but very stiff frame so not ideal for long multi-hour rides of 100-160km. I wonder if F3:13 also has the same problem i.e. harsh ride characteristics?

thanks


----------



## triple b

*F4:13*

i don't know who said the F4:13 was harsh, maybe the flyweights. That has not been my experience, it is outstanding on every level. I recently did a 6 hour mountain century and could not have asked for a better ride. The bike is stiff and responsive. All the power goes to the rear wheel. if you are looking for a wet noodle to ride this is not for you.

Good Luck!
:hand:


----------



## acid_rider

*what size is yours?*



triple b said:


> i don't know who said the F4:13 was harsh, maybe the flyweights. That has not been my experience, it is outstanding on every level. I recently did a 6 hour mountain century and could not have asked for a better ride. The bike is stiff and responsive. All the power goes to the rear wheel. if you are looking for a wet noodle to ride this is not for you.
> 
> Good Luck!
> :hand:


thanks, what size do you ride and how much do you weigh?

I weigh ~148lbs (67kg), 5 foot 8.5 inches, inseam 83cm, looking at size 51cm I think or next size up?


----------



## triple b

*Pinny F4:13*

Weight 185
Height 5'11
bike size 55cm

The LBS owner just bought a 4:13 for his wife she is 5'6" 120lbs
She had a Litespeed.

I will caution you that when sizing the bike be careful, the top tubes are long on these bikes, be sure you get a proper fitting


----------



## inazuma_x

I am torn between the 2 actually. I've ridden neither and have heard the F4 is fantastic (as stated here) but is it so much better than the F3 to warrant the added cost? different carbon but the same mold...would be really interested to know what ppl think of the F3 compared to the F4...in a price vs performance comparison...


----------



## geomoney

*F4:13 Opinion*

I just put together an F4:13 and couldn't be happier. The bike is much more comfortable than my previous Ti/carbon frame. I know this doesn't help answer your question regarding the F3 vs the F4, but I thought I would offer my opinion on the F4. Extremely comfortable over the rides I've taken so far, which have been a lot further in length than in the past this early in the season. And I'm not anywhere near the condition I would like to be in. 

Tough decision as I believe the F3 is significantly less in price. But there is a substantial weight difference between the F3 and F4.


----------



## inazuma_x

geomoney said:


> I just put together an F4:13 and couldn't be happier. The bike is much more comfortable than my previous Ti/carbon frame. I know this doesn't help answer your question regarding the F3 vs the F4, but I thought I would offer my opinion on the F4. Extremely comfortable over the rides I've taken so far, which have been a lot further in length than in the past this early in the season. And I'm not anywhere near the condition I would like to be in.
> 
> Tough decision as I believe the F3 is significantly less in price. But there is a substantial weight difference between the F3 and F4.


i never really understood the big hangup about weight...you spend $100 a piece on a 7g waterbottle cage...and then spend $5000 on getting a frame that weighs 1000g...and then you chuck 2x700ml waterbottles on  dollar for gram you've just wasted like $6000 chucking the water bottle on there  i'd take frame rigidity and ride quality over weight any day to be honest...maybe i'm alone in this thought...i also like a bit of bling though  and nothing screams "BLING!!!" like carbon weave


----------



## geomoney

I get it now.....buy a heavier frame, carry less and drink less fluids, and have some extra cash in my pocket.


----------



## dlajr

*F3:13*

Hello,

I recently purchased a F3 and I love it. I did replace the crank (dura-ace) and the wheels (ksyrium SL3) however.
I had a trek 5000 and the F3 is way stiffer. I notice a hugh difference in acceleration and going up hills. I'm a relatively small, 5 11 at 155 #'s and I find the ride still to be comfortable (not to jarring).


----------



## mengalo

*price pais*

what was the price paid, i am looking to buy one too, but i wonder howmuch better ride it is compare to the new trek madone 2008 5.2 any ideas




dlajr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently purchased a F3 and I love it. I did replace the crank (dura-ace) and the wheels (ksyrium SL3) however.
> I had a trek 5000 and the F3 is way stiffer. I notice a hugh difference in acceleration and going up hills. I'm a relatively small, 5 11 at 155 #'s and I find the ride still to be comfortable (not to jarring).


----------



## dlajr

mengalo said:


> what was the price paid, i am looking to buy one too, but i wonder howmuch better ride it is compare to the new trek madone 2008 5.2 any ideas


I paid $3000. As far as a comparison between the Madone and the F3, I can't say since I haven't ridden the new Madone. I will say that I was looking at the same two bikes and chose the F3. My LBS seems to think that the Pinarello's handling far exceeds treks (they sell both) so I went with F3. I have to say that I'm still very happy with my decision. The only down side to the F3 is some of the components that they chose to use, like the wheels and crank could be of better quality at it's price. That really didn't matter to me because I was going to change them regardless of what bike I purchased.


----------



## crazy dane

*picking up last of 3:13's*

my 1st post - looking fwd to picking up a 3:13 - one of the last few i've found here in eastern CAnada - montreal
also would like to swith wheels before i take poss.- any recommendations? competitve picing?

thanks,
Dane




dlajr said:


> I paid $3000. As far as a comparison between the Madone and the F3, I can't say since I haven't ridden the new Madone. I will say that I was looking at the same two bikes and chose the F3. My LBS seems to think that the Pinarello's handling far exceeds treks (they sell both) so I went with F3. I have to say that I'm still very happy with my decision. The only down side to the F3 is some of the components that they chose to use, like the wheels and crank could be of better quality at it's price. That really didn't matter to me because I was going to change them regardless of what bike I purchased.


----------



## dlajr

Hi Dane. I switched to Mavic SL3's and I really like them. You might be able to find them pretty cheap since they have new models. American Classic sells some pretty light wheels at a decent price, but I was told they are having some quality control problems. I have to tell you, I still love my pinarello and I get compliments all the time.


----------



## PinarelloFan

dlajr said:


> I paid $3000. As far as a comparison between the Madone and the F3, I can't say since I haven't ridden the new Madone. I will say that I was looking at the same two bikes and chose the F3. My LBS seems to think that the Pinarello's handling far exceeds treks (they sell both) so I went with F3. I have to say that I'm still very happy with my decision. The only down side to the F3 is some of the components that they chose to use, like the wheels and crank could be of better quality at it's price. That really didn't matter to me because I was going to change them regardless of what bike I purchased.



I had the same delema , so I slowly upraded it


----------



## albert owen

A year on from the last post in this thread

My 3:13 is still going strong and I still love it. I have upgraded the seatpost to a Thomson Elite and the stem to a Richey WCS and treated myself to a Selle Italia Carbonio saddle. This is my Sunday Bike and is good for long hours in the saddle.. 

It is only a little less comfortable than my new Giant Defy Advanced, which is considered by many to be the most comfy bike you can buy. It is lovely to ride and I thoroughly recomment it. But nothing beats that certain something Pinarellos have.


----------



## rogeronquest

dlajr said:


> Hi Dane. I switched to Mavic SL3's and I really like them. You might be able to find them pretty cheap since they have new models. American Classic sells some pretty light wheels at a decent price, but I was told they are having some quality control problems. I have to tell you, I still love my pinarello and I get compliments all the time.


I have one just like this one whit shimano Ultrega, and durace wheels, do love it very stiff and responsive, in acelaration, very happy whit it!

Thinking in taiking the most crank of and put in a Rotor 3D.


----------



## rogeronquest

*Here is mine*

This one is mine:


----------



## kdionb

*F3-13*

G'day all i'm new here so found this post very interesting.
I love my F3-13 and people that say it's harsh dont no what there on about.
I got mine on e-bay for $3000 with new bouwmeester 1005gram wheels that cost $2600 new and new 2010 sram force groupset.
I find it smoother than my custom JBC hybrid.


----------



## dlajr

I love your bike! The SRAM groupo looks fantastic on there.


----------



## dlajr

My bike has changes quite a bit since I last posted here, so I thought I would post some current photos. BTW, I took these pictures with some new camera stuff I got from xmas.


----------



## kdionb

G,day mate that looks fantastic the whole color scheme looks well thought out.  
How did you do the back ground, is that with photo editing software ?


----------



## dlajr

Thanks! Actually the background is just a black sheet I setup before I took the picture


----------

